

Music Sales Are Just 6% of Average Musician’s Income - mtgx
http://torrentfreak.com/music-sales-are-just-6-of-average-musicians-income-130114/

======
paulhauggis
so..this means you can just take music as you please?

Music is only 6% because they can't make a living by selling it. We might
actually have better music (and a dependence from the music industry) out
there if independent artists could make a living (even if it was
small)..almost like a startup selling software/services.

